# gettin busted at the post office



## Ms Tug Pilot (Aug 6, 2011)

Have yall ever heard of somebodys gear gettin all the way 2 the post office  they go get it they get busted!! I leave n a small town I think it raises a red flag when package comes n from another country! Last time the mail man delivered my package 2 my neighbors house a real close call


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 6, 2011)

Some people have no excitement in their lives whatsoever. So they jump at the chance to shoot you down, bro. 
It's sad how feds in a bigger city could care less about aas because they have bigger fish to fry, but in the smaller areas the feds have their fucknut cowboy mentality and jump at the chance to make an arrest.


----------



## Woodrow1 (Aug 6, 2011)

i seriously doubt the police are gonna sit there and wait for you to come pick up your package at the post office


----------



## Ms Tug Pilot (Aug 6, 2011)

Gear is not real big where I live but jus hope they don't decide 2 open it


----------



## KUVinny (Aug 6, 2011)

Woodrow1 said:


> i seriously doubt the police are gonna sit there and wait for you to come pick up your package at the post office




Exactly.... They have no idea if and when you would arrive. Who's to say your not on vacation for a few days, or had an emergency and had to leave town to see a relative.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 6, 2011)

Woodrow1 said:


> i seriously doubt the police are gonna sit there and wait for you to come pick up your package at the post office



This is true.
BUT, if you live in a very small town, the chances of those fucking pork chops keeping an eye on you at the post office (because you've been recieving packages that were sent in a different country.)
I personally have no problem going to the post office picking up a suspicious looking package from Greece/Turkey/Moldova/etc.


----------



## Woodrow1 (Aug 6, 2011)

If they are sitting there staking out the post office for someone to pick up a package......something is wrong.    Small town or not.... Who knows when that said person will pick up the package.  Thats a fuck load of wasted time & money for some one to "maybe" show up to pick up a package....that has a HUGE probability of it NOT happening....

Don't be so paranoid and go pick up your gear from the PO.

No one ever hears about people being busted at the PO....have they?   I've only read about controlled deliveries...


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 6, 2011)

Quit being paranoid. If they wanted you, they woulda followed the mailman to your house on the initial delivery.

If it goes back to the PO and you have to go get it, they have no idea when you are going. If you are really freaking out. Drive to someone else's house and have them take you up there in a different car. 

Bunch of pussies!!! lol


----------



## mnpower (Aug 6, 2011)

I can understand bro I was freaking out it the firstime too....my biggest hint, get a domestic source might be a bit more expensive but its cheaper then a siezure or an controlled deilevery and arrest


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 7, 2011)

Your paranoid, chances are slim to none your going to get busted at the PO.. Unless you open it up at the desk and they see what it is


----------



## scwarzenegger (Aug 7, 2011)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> Your paranoid, chances are slim to none your going to get busted at the PO.. Unless you open it up at the desk and they see what it is


 Lol!!!...so hungry for gear you just cant wait, just tear the package open and inject right there in the postoffice...LOL


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 7, 2011)

scwarzenegger said:


> Lol!!!...so hungry for gear you just cant wait, just tear the package open and inject right there in the postoffice...LOL



Yea or just open it to make sure everything is there in 1 piece...


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 7, 2011)

any crime in a post office is a federal crime. I would ship the chewing gum to my house. At the very least you'll get a slap on the wrist.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 7, 2011)

Why even let you pick it up?   If you ordered the shit, and they know it, I would think they just come get you.


----------



## Cenetti (Aug 7, 2011)

dude what kind of a sht ass town you live in that a package form overseas gets red flags ? WTF ?

What's going to happen when you get big all of a sudden then ? - that won't raise any red flags ?

I suggest you move to a big city ... hell, the way it sounds any city would be better than sht town you live in...


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't understand why you have to pick it up. just get it sent to your house.  If they wanted to bust your ass, your packages wouldn't be arriving.  I sent a dime bag in an envelope with my return address on it, got stuck in the machine (too thick) letter was sent back to me torn open and no bag, they seriously don't give a fuck.  In any case the SENDER would be held liable.


----------



## Cenetti (Aug 7, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> In any case the SENDER would be held liable.



Exactly.. What if someone sent you shit to get you in trouble ? You have no control over people sending you stuff. You don't know who is sending you what !
If we could stop people from sending stuff - I'd stop all of my bills first..


----------



## alphabolic (Aug 7, 2011)

i remember when i used to get nervous picking up my gear at the post office. once you get it over with that first time, you'll see how simple it is and that you're gonna be fine. 

but like others already said....LE does not have the time or resources to initiate sting operations especially for relatively small amounts of aas. if they did, don't you think we'd be hearing about them on the forums? i havent heard one story of somebody getting busted for personal use on this site. and i cant remember the last time somebody's gear got seized. (unless mods deleted those threads)


----------



## squigader (Aug 7, 2011)

Ms Tug Pilot said:


> Have yall ever heard of somebodys gear gettin all the way 2 the post office  they go get it they get busted!! I leave n a small town I think it raises a red flag when package comes n from another country! Last time the mail man delivered my package 2 my neighbors house a real close call



If you live in the small town, getting packages shipped to a post office is kinda suspicious. Perhaps tip your postman or give him a small gift or something for Christmas, maybe a bottle of water on a hot day to make sure he's a little more "careful" with your mail. The extra attention to your packages is well worth it for the $10 you'd spend on a cheap bottle of wine or 0.50c for a bottle of water. Works well for me.


----------



## Dvo0208 (Aug 7, 2011)

if they really wanted to get u...they'd keep trying 2 re-deliver it to your house, have u sign for it AT your front door etc.....imho i think your fine...how much did u order?


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 7, 2011)

First off - go domestic if you're worried and problem is solved.

that being said, They can't open mail without a search warrant. If they have no way of proving that whatever is coming in from wherever your source is sending from is illegal they have no probable cause to execute a search or arrest.

If they want to try n nab you at the post office you will likely get a call saying that your package was delivered or held up there for some bs reason and to come pick it up. this would save them the wasted time of sitting waiting for when you might go pick up the package. They also will wait to do anything until you have officially taken possession of the package to make a move of any kind - in a controlled delivery they would wait for you to sign for and take the package at which point they can execute a search due to illegal materials being in your possession and in that property (your home)

domestic seems like it would definitely be the way to go for you. if for some reason you need to go international, here's a thought. you could also just strike up conversation with the post office employee behind the desk and mention how your relative just moved to moldova, greece, turkey, etc. and how they're always sending gifts or something to you to lessen suspicion as to the reason you're getting packs from overseas. all in all, minimize the risk you're taking and the suspicion you're raising and you'll most likely be safe


----------



## JCBourne (Aug 7, 2011)

Ordering domestic doesn't mean your safe FYI. There's always a risk weather you go international or domestic.


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 7, 2011)

I had a friend call to scare the shit out of me, because I was suppose to have baby steps(him with me) all the way till I died, so to speak; at which he then said the parcel was late and they're to nab my arse when I got to PO.  Now is that fun or what?!?

At which they lost the parcel and I stood there waiting for them to look all the f*** over the place and 45 minutes later still couldn't find it.  (it came that day from the postman)

The small town thing is not a great idea.  If you are able have it sent to another addy with less then nosey sorts about you.

We're too far from having the daily bizzee bodz about, so we can get through it.  Sorry to hear such topics.  I find it fuckn' bad enough that some are able to collect and then spend money on drugs and live life begging and stealing to make their(by tax payers, bizness and income) fix, and those of us that want to gain weight and strength in our bodies are plagued by fuck heads like the media and such with roid rage and assholes in congress that gave it a cocaine and other substance ratings! I can go on, but I am done for tonight.


----------



## Ms Tug Pilot (Aug 8, 2011)

Yall r right if something did happen I could say that somebody was tryin 2 set me up


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Aug 8, 2011)

Ms Tug Pilot said:


> Yall r right if something did happen I could say that somebody was tryin 2 set me up



Bro, I am going to be honest with you and say that if they have invested that much time and money into you, your screwed no matter what! Now with that said, I have been around for a long time and the only busts that I have ever heard about were dealers, high-profile athletes and people who either got narked on, sold AAS with Rec drugs or sold it to an undercover agent.

Keep the orders small, have your place clean and spotless, get to know your mail man and do NOT keep calling or asking the post office workers, "Hey do I have a package?" Domestic was the way to go before ORD, but thanks to our government, that shit got squashed real good.

Be safe....


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 8, 2011)

i really don't understand why anyone is replying with directions on how to get away with and specifics on something the OP has implied he's doing illegally?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 8, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i really don't understand why anyone is replying with directions on how to get away with and specifics on something the OP has implied he's doing illegally?


 
Good point!!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Aug 8, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i really don't understand why anyone is replying with directions on how to get away with and specifics on something the OP has implied he's doing illegally?



I was speaking hypothetically of course. I do not condone the use of illegal substances 

*This would be in my signature, but I don't have one


----------



## dirtwarrior (Aug 8, 2011)

Pick the shit up. Don't be a pussy


----------



## Hench (Nov 28, 2011)

Fuck I'm glad I live in the UK.....you guys have got it rough!


----------



## ldyzluvdis06 (Nov 28, 2011)

what are you calling a small town? what it the population?


----------



## vannesb (Nov 28, 2011)

I live in a small town, and just have it aranged with mail lady if it calls for a signature just leave it in the flower pot!  Dont see the advantage of a post office box personelly.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 28, 2011)

vannesb said:


> I live in a small town, and just have it aranged with mail lady if it calls for a signature just leave it in the flower pot!  Dont see the advantage of a post office box personelly.



Smart man....
Hypothetically speaking, the best thing to do is become friends with your mailman or lady.


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 28, 2011)

vannesb said:


> I live in a small town, and just have it aranged with mail lady if it calls for a signature just leave it in the flower pot!  Dont see the advantage of a post office box personelly.




thats a good idea..i konw my mail guy pretty well i may ask him to do something like that with a package from like amazon that reqires sig or whatever and see how he responds ha


----------



## GreenOx (Nov 28, 2011)

The flag goes up based on the description entered on the International shipping label,


----------



## vannesb (Nov 28, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> thats a good idea..i konw my mail guy pretty well i may ask him to do something like that with a package from like amazon that reqires sig or whatever and see how he responds ha


 Most wont have an issue unless it is a register signature, normal ones she has no issues.  Any foriegn packages i explain I buy a lot of crazy shit! 
Just remember as someone stated if you are in a post office its worse, second you have to show an ID, so if its fake there is another issue.  Bottom line, if they showed up I never ordered this package, so you can defend that.  Fake PO boxes not much you can defend.


----------



## squigader (Nov 28, 2011)

Hench said:


> Fuck I'm glad I live in the UK.....you guys have got it rough!



This is if, for increased safety, you rent a PO Box solely for the purpose of receiving gear, instead of receiving it at a home address. Very few people in the UK use PO boxes I believe.


----------



## adwal99 (Nov 28, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> I don't understand why you have to pick it up. just get it sent to your house.  If they wanted to bust your ass, your packages wouldn't be arriving.  I sent a dime bag in an envelope with my return address on it, got stuck in the machine (too thick) letter was sent back to me torn open and no bag, they seriously don't give a fuck.  In any case the SENDER would be held liable.


The Mailman prolly blowin back on his route..


----------



## TBLAZIN (Nov 28, 2011)

heckler7 said:


> any crime in a post office is a federal crime. I would ship the chewing gum to my house. At the very least you'll get a slap on the wrist.



that doesn't make sense, if its in the mail period, its a federal offense... whether its shipped to house,or left at the p.o. using the p.o. to order/deliver anything illegal is a federal crime regardless..


----------



## .V. (Nov 28, 2011)

GreenOx said:


> The flag goes up based on the description entered on the International shipping label,



I saw a package once that arrived at it's destination.  It had been opened, then taped shut.  Written on the outside of the package in black marker was, "anestrazole / steroids"  No one cared.  And yes, this happened in a very small town.

If they want you it will be done with a controlled delivery, someone different will make the delivery or they will follow your mail person with a warrant.  More than likely...it's a small personal use order...and quite frankly, no one cares.  Now if you are a big time local dealer buying a lot and re-selling it at the gym, or wherever... you are asking for trouble.


----------



## p1445lance (Nov 28, 2011)

*registered mail?*

Do ordered items usually arrive registered mail? I have heard registered mail should not be accepted, is this true?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 28, 2011)

p1445lance said:


> Do ordered items usually arrive registered mail? I have heard registered mail should not be accepted, is this true?


----------



## ljeremy23 (Nov 28, 2011)

Police should hang out at BurgerKing and bust fat people for being a drain on our health system.


----------



## vannesb (Nov 29, 2011)

p1445lance said:


> Do ordered items usually arrive registered mail? I have heard registered mail should not be accepted, is this true?


 
depends on the source, registered mail just means you have to show id and sign for it


----------



## gamma (Nov 29, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i really don't understand why anyone is replying with directions on how to get away with and specifics on something the OP has implied he's doing illegally?



x2 lol wtf


----------



## banker23 (Nov 29, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> i remember when i used to get nervous picking up my gear at the post office. once you get it over with that first time, you'll see how simple it is and that you're gonna be fine.
> 
> but like others already said....LE does not have the time or resources to initiate sting operations especially for relatively small amounts of aas. if they did, don't you think we'd be hearing about them on the forums? i havent heard one story of somebody getting busted for personal use on this site. and i cant remember the last time somebody's gear got seized. (unless mods deleted those threads)


 
Now if you're setting yourself up to deal at the local Y with a few hundred vials then maybe you should be worried; otherwise, take a deep breath and go get the stuff. Once you see your package you will probably realize that it's not even suspicious looking (but never post here how things are packaged).


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Why don't you just order from a domestic supplier than you won't have to worry about suspicious mail from over seas ?


----------

